# Escambia River 5/2/15



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lower end fish appear to have spawned. Clearer water in the lakes and main creeks. If you can find some clear water they will eat a frog 😉 Thanks for the trip Lewis.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fat bass, nice!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Purdy good one !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bass, WTG!!!!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You are right on the clear water, we fished Escambia Saturday and when we found clear moving water we found Bass. Congrats...

NJD


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lewru89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Triton1 said:


> Lower end fish appear to have spawned. Clearer water in the lakes and main creeks. If you can find some clear water they will eat a frog &#55357;&#56841; Thanks for the trip Lewis.
> 
> Anytime! I always enjoy a nice day on the water.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have worn out a frog like that with no bites - My confidence level has really gone down hill with that thing. Best looking lure ever though!!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I have worn out a frog like that with no bites - My confidence level has really gone down hill with that thing. Best looking lure ever though!!


Tip: try the frog along the rip-rap in front of the Crist Plant. If you are the first one there you will get bit. :thumbsup:


----------

